# Serious Holiday Party!



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Well Well Well ! What An Event! I Finally Got To Meet Don Pepin Garcia, and Pete Johnson! Woo! I Got To Bid Farewell to all my Friends in the Texas Chapter before my journey away to college!

Here are some pictures, I was really pre-occupied with networking so a lot of my pictures suck.. sorry.

My Bring-A-Longs









Phil_Tha_Agony









Me Enjoying My Man O' War









Me and Stogie!









Go TX-Tuff! & Tiffany









Ballin' Ice Sculpture









These next shots are just crowd clips..

















Troy and Rhonda









My Obsidian! MMM









Bo (sysrock) next to Fumee









Bo's stogie









Frank Turning away at just the right time above melanie or is it melody? lol









Rhonda (Patefengreen) Winning one of her many prizes that night!


















Stogie (Daniel) again.









More Ice









The Busy Bar.. with lots,.. and lots.. of Appleton Estate..









The Prize Table!









Obsidian Update!









Pepin Spread


















Tatuaje Spread









Pete Johnson









Inside Serious when it wasn't Jam packed









My Brother's Cohiba ash









Free Character Renderings









Troy winning some fancy threads!









Cigarlive Table shot









The Line FOr Pictures









Darren Winning a Printer!









Cliff's Tat Black!









The Signed pete johnson underside of my hat









Serious Humidor

















Lookit that wrapper!









The Pepin Blended Aroma De Cuba Ashton! As Recommended by Frank, and it was really really good.









Pepin Lighting His Stick!





































Me and The Pepin!













































The Aftermath of the CL table tray!









Fumee!









Another win!









Cypress, TX-Tuff, And Sysrock









Cliff, Darren, and His Godiva









After the Cowbell Win!









Wow What A Night! I Cant Get Over How Good A Time I Had!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics Jon,at least there was some great ventilation there....


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Really nice. looks like it was fun.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pictures there!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a great time over there!


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looked like it was a time to be had by all.


----------



## mountaineer98 (Sep 11, 2008)

That looked like good fun. I just hope that it doesn't come to the day when we look back on picutres like these and say "remeber the good old days when we could still go to events like this."


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like it was a fun event


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rhonda looks like you won the camera I just got for Christmas--Score!!!!

Was it aNikon P-60?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

We had a blast there. Good luck Jon in your film school. When you come back we will have to all get together again.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It was a freaking blast!!! Ron throws the best freaking cigar event of the year, and all the food and drink is free! JonJon I know you are going to kick a$$ in school!! Be sure to keep in touch and let us know how you and the family is doing.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pictures Jon! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

great pics thanks for sharin!!


----------

